# Ergonomische Griffe: (Terry) Ergon Race MR1



## Wonko (26. März 2004)

In der letzten Bike war eine Anzeige für neue "Gesundheitsgriffe" (Seite 67), die mir wegen der verheerenden Optik auch schon im Globetrotter- und Bicycles-Katalog aufgefallen sind: die Griffe heißen Ergon Race MR1 und sind IIRC von Terry. Ein Bild und eine Beschreibung gibt es zum Beispiel bei Rose.

 Hat die Dinger schon mal jemand in natura gesehen und angefasst oder gar gefahren und kann etwas darüber berichten? Dass die Teile ein optischer Genickschuss sind, darüber müssen wir nicht diskutieren, aber die Handprobleme werden halt jede Saison schlimmer und wenn's denn helfen würde, dann wäre ich hinsichtlich des Aussehens und Gewichts nicht pingelig. Lieber schraube ich mir so einen Satz Orthopädiehandgriffe aus dem Sanitätshaus ans Rad, als dass ich eine Hollandrad-Sitzposition einstelle oder mir einen Bonanzaradlenker montiere. ;-)


----------



## weissbierbiker (27. März 2004)

Wonko schrieb:
			
		

> In der letzten Bike war eine Anzeige für neue "Gesundheitsgriffe" (Seite 67), die mir wegen der verheerenden Optik auch schon im Globetrotter- und Bicycles-Katalog aufgefallen sind: die Griffe heißen Ergon Race MR1 und sind IIRC von Terry. Ein Bild und eine Beschreibung gibt es zum Beispiel bei Rose.
> 
> Hat die Dinger schon mal jemand in natura gesehen und angefasst oder gar gefahren und kann etwas darüber berichten? Dass die Teile ein optischer Genickschuss sind, darüber müssen wir nicht diskutieren, aber die Handprobleme werden halt jede Saison schlimmer und wenn's denn helfen würde, dann wäre ich hinsichtlich des Aussehens und Gewichts nicht pingelig. Lieber schraube ich mir so einen Satz Orthopädiehandgriffe aus dem Sanitätshaus ans Rad, als dass ich eine Hollandrad-Sitzposition einstelle oder mir einen Bonanzaradlenker montiere. ;-)






zum thema handprobs.: ich hatte auch jahrelang das problem das ich teilweise nach längeren touren 2 tage lang nicht mehr schreiben konnte da meine finger taub waren( wurde immer wieder) dann habe ich den tipp bekommen: versuch die bg(bodygeometrie) handschuhe vin specialized. durch das speziele dickere plólster verschiebt sich der druck am handballen- und sieh da mein prob. ist wesentlich besser geworden. Gibts übrigens teilweise auch bei globetrotter. ich hab e die billigste version mit dem frotteerücken und finde sie sehr angenem , gibts aber auch in lang und in einer leichteren pro.version.  gruss WBB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-ecki (27. März 2004)

Hi Wonko,
die Teile haben allerdings eine etwas gewöhnungsbedürftige Optik. Ich hatte auch Probleme mit einschlafenden Händen und habe dann auf anraten meines Händlers die Griffe von Biogrip (Race Version) montiert. An die Optik werde ich mich nie gewöhnen, aber die eingeschlafenen Hände gehören seit dem der Vergangenheit an und deshalb bleiben die Dinger am Rad. Wenn die Hände drüber sind dann sieht sie ja keiner. Das von dir angesprochene Modell kenne ich nicht aber von der Funktionsweise her scheinen die ähnlich zu sein wie die Biogrips. Allerdings muß ich sagen daß die Teile mit 40 Euro nun wirklich kein echtes Schnäpchen sind. Am besten ausprobieren wenn möglich. Mein Händler hat damals gesagt, wenn es bei mir nicht funktioniert, dann bekomme ich mein Geld zurück. Das fand ich ein faires Angebot.
Gruß Ecki


----------



## EasyBiker (27. März 2004)

Ich habe auch das Problem, daher fahre ich auch meist nicht so lange.

Wie sind denn so  die BioGrip-Race und die Storck-PowerGrips?

Die Storck haben glaube in der Bike gewonnen, währe mal tolll wenn mal einer diesen Test einscannen könnte


----------



## Wonko (28. März 2004)

@weissbierbiker: Mit Spezialpolsterhandschuhen hatte ich es schon einmal versucht, allerdings war es eine andere Marke (Roeckl, IIRC). Das hat zwar etwas Besserung gebracht, aber nicht sehr viel. Zudem hatte mich die Luftundurchlässigkeit der (großflächigen) Gelpolster gestört. Kann natürlich sein, dass das bei den Body-Geometry-Modellen besser gelöst ist.

 @biker-ecki: die Biogrips Race hatte ich auch schon getestet. Die haben bei mir auch durchaus für Besserung gesorgt - solange sie richtig saßen. Leider haben sie sich (bei mir) immer verdreht und wenn die Wölbung nicht da sitzt, wo sie hingehört, dann bringt der Griff auch nichts. Die gängigen Tipps gegen verdrehende Griffe hatte ich (erfolglos) probiert. Das Verdrehen ist bei den Biogrips IMO auch nicht so leicht abstellbar, da man ja über die weit abstehende Wölbung einen regelrechten Hebelarm hat, über den man Kraft einleitet und den Griff verdreht. Die Verdreherei klingt eigentlich nach einem lösbaren Problem (und andere haben es für sich offenbar lösen können), aber ich habe trotzdem keine funktionierende Lösung gefunden und irgendwann war mein Vorrat an Geduld und Frustrationstoleranz einfach erschöpft.

 Die im Grunde ganz guten Erfahrungen mit den Biogrips (das Konzept funktionierte ja offenbar) haben mich deshalb auch mit diesen neuen Ergo-Griffen liebäugeln lassen. In der Beschreibung wird eine "Schraubklemmung" erwähnt und das klingt ja recht viel versprechend.

 BTW: ja, 40 Euro *sind *ein sehr stolzer Preis. :-\


----------



## biker-ecki (28. März 2004)

@Wonko

Schön dann stehe ich mit Problem der Verdrehten Biogrips ja nicht alleine da. Ich habe bisher alle meine Griffe mit "Contifix" (das ist das Zeugs was zur Reifenmontage an PKW Reifen benutzt wird) montiert. Das flutscht alles schön drauf und nach 1-2 Tagen hat alles prima fest gesessen. Bei der demontage einfach ein bischen Feuchtigkeit zwischen Gummi und Lenkestange und schon gingen die Dinger wieder ab. Einfach prima. Aber bei den Biogrips wollte die Flutsche einfach nicht trocknen. Liegt wohl an der Gummimischung oder so. Habe dann alles schön sauber gemacht und mit einem Dichtungskleber aufgeklebt. Seit dem hält es. Sollte ich das allerdings mal abbauen müssen wird mich das wohl einige Nerven kosten. Aber immerhin schlafen die Hände nicht mehr ein.
Wenn du die Ergo Griffe mal getestet hast dann schreib doch bitte mal was hier rein. Interessieren würde mich das nämlich auch
Gruß Ecki


----------



## Speichennippel (30. März 2004)

Hatte die Biogrip Race in orange. Super hässlich, super gut !
Nach 3 Jahren ging es mit der Verdreherei los.   Sekundenkleber, 2Komponentenkleber nichts half. Immer wenn es regnete drehten sich die vermalledeiten Dinger wieder.   Hab sie dann weggeschmissen und mir festschraubbare Griffe gekauft. Jetzt tun mir die Handgelenke wieder höllisch weh. 
Werde wohl jetzt die Ergon kaufen, die mit den integrierten Lenkerhörnchen. So hässlich sind sie ja nun auch wieder nicht, ich bin ja auch hässlich, deshalb fällt es auch nicht auf.


----------



## EasyBiker (30. März 2004)

Wie sind denn un die Storck?


----------



## Speichennippel (14. Mai 2004)

Hat jemand diese Terry irgendwo kaufen können ? Habe bei Bicycles bestellt, dort erzählte man mir nach 6 Wochen, dass das Schiff eben erst in Taiwan losgetuckert wäre.....


----------



## eosfan (14. Mai 2004)

Hab' mir trotz der Problemberichte zum Thema verdrehen die Biogrip Race aufgezogen. Die Dinger sind eine Wohltat. Meine Hand schläft seitdem nicht mehr ein, keine Probleme auch nicht bei längeren Touren. Mal schauen wie lange sie die Position halten.


----------



## Wonko (14. Mai 2004)

Speichennippel schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand diese Terry irgendwo kaufen können ? Habe bei Bicycles bestellt, dort erzählte man mir nach 6 Wochen, dass das Schiff eben erst in Taiwan losgetuckert wäre.....


 Ich habe sie bislang leider auch noch nicht finden können. Mein lokaler Händler, der auch das ganze übrige RTI-Sports-Geraffel führt, wusste zwar gleich, welche Griffe ich meine, hatte aber noch keine.  Das ist allerdings auch schon wieder einige Wochen her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichennippel (4. Juni 2004)

Endlich sind sie da. Sehen eigentlich gut aus. Liegen gut in der Hand und das Handgelenk ist gerade. Nur die BarEnds sind ein Witz. Viel zu klein, da kann sich kein Mensch dran festhalten. Das ist überhaupt nicht ergonomisch.  
Besser man kauft die ohne Hörnchen.


----------



## Smooth* (4. Juni 2004)

Also ich hab die Specialized BG Comfort Grips. Die sind nicht so extrem, die sind vom Design her auch nicht so extrem wie die Bio Grips.

Bei mir verdrehen sich die Griffe auch, aber mit Haarspray oder so bekommt man das bestimmt hin.







Jetzt gibts auch ne MTB version die noch flacher ist.


----------



## Wonko (29. Juni 2004)

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert, wie es (bei mir) weiterging: ich habe jetzt so ziemlich alles _außer _den Griffen getauscht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: der neue Vorbau ist 10 mm kürzer und 4° steiler. Der neue Lenker ist gekröpft statt gerade mit einer Erhöhung von 20 mm (vorher natürlich 0) und einer Biegung von 10° (vorher 5°). Neue Handschuhe gab es ebenfalls: statt der sehr dünn gepolsterten Adidas Performance(?) verwende ich nun welche mit einem dicken Extra-Polster direkt an der kritischen Stelle unter dem Ulnarnerv (ebenfalls Adidas, keine Ahnung, wie das Modell heißt). 

 Alle drei Maßnahmen zusammen (Lenker, Vorbau, Handschuh) haben für eine deutliche Besserung gesorgt und erfreulicherweise musste ich dafür nichts drastisch ändern: der Lenker ist nur _leicht _gekröpft, der Vorbau ist nur_ etwas_ kürzer und steiler und der Handschuh ist nur _ein bisschen _"gefühlloser". Alles in allem bin ich mit dem Erreichten ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Floh (29. Juni 2004)

Ich fahre sogar die normalen Biogrips (für die Race sind meine Flossen zu gross).
Mein Tip: Vorher alles gut entfetten, am besten mit Spiritus.
Ich habe meine auch mit Spiritus montiert, der greift nämlich Gummi nicht an.
Nur ein bisschen nehmen, das verdunstet dann und zack! ist der Griff fest. Will ich sie loshaben, nehme ich eine Spritze und mache ein paar ml Spiritus drunter. Dann flutschen sie wieder wie von alleine. Trocken gehen sie bei mir nur mit Gewalt runter. Man muss dafür sorgen, dass im Betrieb nichts dazwischen läuft (also auch kein Regen), damit hatte ich aber noch kein Problem, auch nicht mit Schweiss.

Das mit dem "Hebel", mit dem man die Griffe verdreht, verstehe ich nicht.
Wenn die richtig montiert sind, sollte das Handgelenk ohne Winkel (sowohl oben/unten als auch links/rechts) in Verlängerung des Armes gegen den Lenker zeigen. Momente in dem Sinne gibt es dann nicht mehr. Man soll sich ja nicht oben auf dem Polster abstützen, sondern gegen das Polster, das heisst der "gebogene" Teil muss von der Seite betrachtet leicht nach oben zeigen (in Richtung Deiner Arme, wenn Du normal auf dem Rad sitzt).
Schau mal auf Deine Handgelenke und kontrollier das.


----------



## mouse-on-bike (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe vor ein paar Monaten intensiver angefangen zu biken, solange sich dies auf einen Tag am WE beschrenkte war alles ok. Nun fahre ich jetzt seit ca. 8 Wochen täglich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit (insgesamt 16 km) und seitdem schlafen mir regelmäßig die Hände ein und die Handgelenke schmerzen, so ab ca. 4-5 km (nur Straße und ein kurzes Stück Sandweg). Auch Bar Ends haben bis jetzt keine Besserung gebracht. 

Ich bin 160 cm klein und fahre ein 16 Zoll Merida Matts Cruise 5.7. Der Lenker ist leicht gekröpft (600 mm breit) und etwa 2 cm hoch und die Sattelüberhöhung beträgt einen knappen cm. Den Vorbau habe ich auf 0° eingestellt, wobei eine Erhöhung auf 20° zwar eine Verbesserrung in den Händen bewerkt, nur beginnen dann meine Schultern zu schmezen   .

Nun habe ich beim Händler die ergon WP1 entdeckt und überlege mir die zu kaufen. Nur würden die bei meinem Problem überhaupt was bringen oder sind neue Griffe der falsche Weg? Was könnte ich sonst versuchen? Laut Händler sind Sattel und Lenker korrekt für mich eingestellt.

Sorry ist ein bischen lang gewurden.

Viele Grüße
Conny


----------



## Ric_Hard (8. Juli 2004)

@ all: Ich habe mir die Ergon-Griffe vor etwa vier Wochen geleistet und bin sehr zufrieden damit! Im Gegensatz zu Biogrips ist das Festklemmen wirklich spitze, sie halten bombenfest. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Griffe die Hände etwas anders abstützen als die Biogrips: Die Ergon bieten nämlich eine größere Auflagefläche für den Handballen, aber man montiert diesen nicht wie die Biogrips in einer Linie mit dem Unterarm, sondern etwas nach unten verdreht. Dadurch erscheint der Lenker insgesamt weniger gekröpft als bei Biogrips, man könnte dies aber auch als "etwas weniger ergonomisch" einstufen. Subjektiv aber nicht unkomfortabler, nur eben etwas anders.
.
Nach kurzer Eingewöhnung sind die Griffe sehr komfortabel, und besonders bei ruppigen Downhills habe ich das Gefühl, den Lenker durch die größere Auflagefläche für die Handballen besser im Griff zu haben. Einschlafende Hände hatte ich auch vorher nicht;-)

Bezugsquellen: Stadler hat sie im Laden (Listenpreis), bruegelmann.de versendet ebenfalls zum Listenpreis zzgl. 2,95 Euro Versand...

@ mouse-on-bike: Alternativen: Biogrips - oder einen stark gekröpften Lenker mit mehr als 10°, besonders komfortabel sind die 16°-Lenker von Syntace.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (8. Juli 2004)

mal ne doofe frage:
an welcher stelle des ballens habt ihr die probleme? richtung daumen, oder am rand beim kleinen finger?

ich habe immer das gefühl seit ich den riser fahr, dass aussen zuviel druck drauf ist. vorher mit dem komplett geraden lenker war alles in ordnung. 
irgendwie kommts mir vor als müsste der lenker für mich ich die andere richtung gekrümmt sein, ellenbogen auseinander nicht zusammmen.

so wenn ich mir jetzt die ergo-griffe anschau verstärken die doch die verdrehung der hand/des handgelenks nach innen. oder versteh ich die funktionsweise falsch?

danke!

gruß
fone


----------



## mouse-on-bike (8. Juli 2004)

@ Ric_Hard
An die Biogrip Race hatte ich auch schon gedacht, nur sind das halt leider keine Schraubgriffe. Nachdem ich einmal Schraubgriffe habe möchte ich nichts anderes mehr.
Ein neuer Lenker sollte eigentlich die letzte Alternative sein und dann sollte der Lenker auch nicht zu hoch sein. Sonst sitze ich ja fast wie auf nem Hollandrad    .
Hast Du die einfachen Griffe oder die Race mit den integrierten Bar End? Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher welche ich nehme, wenn ich sie mir kaufe.

@ fone
Bei  mir ister der Druck und damit auch die Schmerzen mehr außen in Richtung kleiner Finger. Mir schläft auch die hand immer von außen nach innen ein   . Ich habe mir schon Gelhandschuhe gehohlt, doch auch die bringen nicht unbedingt was.


----------



## Wonko (8. Juli 2004)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> an welcher stelle des ballens habt ihr die probleme? richtung daumen, oder am rand beim kleinen finger?


 Typischerweise Letzteres, und das ist auch das Leiden, welches durch die speziellen Griffe (alle hier im Thread genannten) gelindert werden soll. 



> ich habe immer das gefühl seit ich den riser fahr, dass aussen zuviel druck drauf ist. vorher mit dem komplett geraden lenker war alles in ordnung.


 Ist Dein neuer, gekröpfter Lenker möglicherweise auch breiter, als Dein alter, gerade Lenker? Ein breiterer Lenker verschärft das Abwinkeln der Handgelenke und die daraus entstehenden Probleme grundsätzlich. Als Gegenmaßnahme sind breite, gekröpfte Lenker deswegen oft auch stärker nach hinten gebogen, was die Fehlstellung wiederum etwas entschärft.



> irgendwie kommts mir vor als müsste der lenker für mich ich die andere richtung gekrümmt sein, ellenbogen auseinander nicht zusammmen.


  Die typische Fehlstellung ist ein Abknicken der Hände nach innen (also zum Körper hin). Nimm einen geraden Stab (Besenstiel o.ä.) in beide Hände, greife dabei weit außen (mehr als Schulterbreite) und halte den Stab mit fast gestreckten Armen vor Dich, dann siehst Du diese Handgelenksstellung. Du siehst auch, dass die Fehlstellung umso ausgeprägter wird, je weiter außen Du greifst und je gestreckter die Arme dabei sind. Diese Fehlstellung führt zu einem verstärkten Druck auf die Außenseite der Hand (also die "Kleiner-Finger-Seite") und das kann zur Taubheit der äußeren Finger führen (unmittebare Ursache ist wohl der Druck auf den dort verlaufenden Ulnarnerv).

    Der umgekehrte Fall, also  ein Abknicken der Hände nach außen kann auch vorkommen. Falls Du den Besenstiel nicht schon wieder weggelegt hast, greife ihn diesmal eher eng (Schulterbreite oder weniger) und zieh ihn dicht an den Körper. Diese Fehlstellung ist bei den recht breiten MTB-Lenkern und den nur wenig angewinkelten Armen aber untypisch.



> so wenn ich mir jetzt die ergo-griffe anschau verstärken die doch die verdrehung der hand/des handgelenks nach innen. oder versteh ich die funktionsweise falsch?


 Du verstehst die Funktionsweise schon ganz richtig - die Griffe sollen die Außenseite der Hand vom Lenker wegbringen und dadurch die _typische _Fehlstellung, nämlich das Abknicken nach innen, verringern und den Druck von der Handaußenseite zu nehmen. Wenn bei Dir die Hände wirklich anders stehen, dann wären Ergo-Griffe in der Tat kontraproduktiv. Du solltest Dir Deine Handstellung aber einfach mal direkt beim Fahren ansehen - "Trockenübungen" können da nämlich ziemlich täuschen.


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2004)

vielen dank für die ausführliche antwort!

hm ich hab grad keine besenstiel da 
werds aber heut abend testen.
aber eigentlich ist mir die fehlstellung schon klar, ich denke ich greife genauso "falsch" wie die meisten, auf jeden fall genauso falsch wie meine kumpels.

abknicken nach innen kann ich aber jetzt schwer nachvollziehen. eher nach unten, also hand oben, arm unten 
abknicken nach innen würde ja vom riser, (ja gekröpft und gebogen , volles programm was ein "moderner" lenker scheinbar so haben muss) verstärkt werden??? wenn ich angenommen schulterbreit greifen würde, möchte ich ja, dass die achse hand-arm gerade ist. das ist mit dem gekröpften lenker aber nicht möglich, weil der die hände ja automatisch nach innen dreht. der dicke rand der griffe bewirkt doch eine zusätzliche verdrehung des handgelenks nach innen? 

rechter arm:

                             |    /     
                             |   |


gruß
fone


----------



## Wonko (9. Juli 2004)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> hm ich hab grad keine besenstiel da


  Junggeselle? <duck>



> abknicken nach innen kann ich aber jetzt schwer nachvollziehen. eher nach unten, also hand oben, arm unten


 Statt ebenso umständlich wie unzureichend die Fehlstellung mit Worten zu beschreiben, hätte ich auch gleich drauf kommen können, dass Hersteller von ergonomischen Griffen die Vorzüge ihrer Produkte mit anschaulichen Bildern illustrieren. Bei Biogrip gibt es zum Beispiel gute Bilder dazu, wobei ich mit meiner Schilderung des "Abknickens nach innen" vor allem die Fehlstellung auf dem unteren Bildpaar meinte. Deine untenstehende ASCII-Grafik des rechten Arms interpretiere ich so, dass Du genau das Gegenteil meinst und deshalb auch völlig folgerichtig Lenkerbiegung und Ergo-Griffe als problemverschärfend ansiehst - das sind sie in dem Fall dann ja auch, er ist nur untypisch.



> abknicken nach innen würde ja vom riser, (ja gekröpft und gebogen , volles programm was ein "moderner" lenker scheinbar so haben muss) verstärkt werden??? wenn ich angenommen schulterbreit greifen würde, möchte ich ja, dass die achse hand-arm gerade ist. das ist mit dem gekröpften lenker aber nicht möglich, weil der die hände ja automatisch nach innen dreht. der dicke rand der griffe bewirkt doch eine zusätzliche verdrehung des handgelenks nach innen?
> 
> rechter arm:
> 
> ...


Deine ASCII-Grafik des rechten Arms interpretiere ich so, dass Du genau das Gegenteil dessen meinst, was ich mit "Abknicken nach innen" beschreiben wollte und was auf der Biogrip-Webseite auf der unteren Bildreihe zu sehen ist. Deshalb ist es dann auch völlig folgerichtig, dass Du Lenkerbiegung und Ergo-Griffe als problemverschärfend ansiehst - das wären sie in _dem_ Fall ja auch.

 BTW: "Kröpfung" und "Biegung" wurden hier in dem Thread recht willkürlich verwendet und die Hersteller sind kein Stück besser. Bei SQLabs. gibt es eine Grafik, die zwei Ansichten des gleichen Lenkers zeigt! Die obere Ansicht zeigt den Lenker in der Draufsicht von vorn - hier ist die _Erhöhung_ (Rise) zu sehen (Doppelbiegung um die Lenkerenden gegenüber der Klemmung an Höhe gewinnen zu lassen). Die untere Ansicht zeigt den gleichen Lenker von oben - hier ist die _Biegung_ zu sehen (einfacher Knick oder Biegung, um die Lenkerenden zum Fahrer hin zu biegen). Flache MTB-Lenker haben zwar keine Erhöhung, meist aber eine leichte Biegung.

 Ob mit "Kröpfung" nun die Erhöhung oder die Biegung gemeint ist, das wird von Herstellern, Jounalisten und Forenteilnhmern sehr unterschiedlich gehandhabt. In den Bike-Bravos ist mit einem gekröpften Lenker meist ein Lenker mit Erhöhung gemeint und so verwendet zum Beispiel auch Race Face die Begriffe. Syntace wiederum hält es genau anders herum und bezeichnet die Biegung als Kröpfung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich denke, mit den Begriffen "Erhöhung" und "Biegung" (analog zu _ris_e und _bend_) sind die beiden Eigenschaften noch am eindeutigsten bezeichnet.


----------



## trekkinger (11. Juli 2004)

Smooth* schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab die Specialized BG Comfort Grips. Die sind nicht so extrem, die sind vom Design her auch nicht so extrem wie die Bio Grips.


Bist du zufrieden und hast du Bar Ends drauf?

Ich habe auch schon mit denen geliebäugelt, aber ich lege wert auf die Bar Ends.
Muss man dazu einfach das Ende abschneiden?


----------



## Smooth* (11. Juli 2004)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du zufrieden und hast du Bar Ends drauf?
> 
> Ich habe auch schon mit denen geliebäugelt, aber ich lege wert auf die Bar Ends.
> Muss man dazu einfach das Ende abschneiden?



Jo, bin zufrieden mit denen und fahr auch mit Bar Ends.

Das Problem mit dem drehen der Griffen kann man mit Haarspray ganz gut in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## trekkinger (11. Juli 2004)

Smooth* schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, bin zufrieden mit denen und fahr auch mit Bar Ends.


Ja wie jetzt - die Enden einfach abgeschnitten?

Geht ja wohl sonst nicht anders.

Danke


----------



## Smooth* (11. Juli 2004)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wie jetzt - die Enden einfach abgeschnitten?
> 
> Geht ja wohl sonst nicht anders.
> 
> Danke



Genau, du siehst ja auch oben auf dem Bild schon eine Kerbung am Ende.


----------



## trekkinger (11. Juli 2004)

Smooth* schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, du siehst ja auch oben auf dem Bild schon eine Kerbung am Ende.


OK. Dann weiss ich was ich demnächst kaufe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (11. Juli 2004)

Smooth* schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab die Specialized BG Comfort Grips. Die sind nicht so extrem, die sind vom Design her auch nicht so extrem wie die Bio Grips.Bei mir verdrehen sich die Griffe auch, aber mit Haarspray oder so bekommt man das bestimmt hin.



Hi.
Ich hab ebenfalls die Specialized BG Comfort Grips. Bin damit eigentlich recht zufrieden. Ich hab nen Haarspray genommen mit dem Effekt, das sie sich nicht mehr bewegt haben. Da ich sie aber offensichtlich falsch montiert hatte :-( hab ich dann halt ganz einfach den Lenker gedreht  Btw. ich hab auch noch die Onza Pork foot Lenkerhörnchen. Und die sind ergonomisch wohl das Beste was ich bis date gesehen habe. Vor allem zu dem Preis! Mit knapp 198 Gramm zwar nicht die leichtesten, aber wie gesagt, ergonomisch, vor allem für den Daumen , die Besten !
http://www.roseversand.de/rose_main.cfm?KAT_ID=&PRD_ID=13173&spr_id=1&MID=0&CID=175
mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## elculione (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
gestern sind sie gekommen meine Ergon Race.
Hab ja schon viel gelesen das sie so häßlich wären.
Stimmt der erste Eindruck doch ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig,
aber als ich sie dann montiert habe fand ich sie garnicht so schlecht.
Mann kann sich echt dran gewöhnen. Ich bin auch gleich 2-3 Std gefahren, normalerweise tun mir schon nach 15 Minuten die Hände weh, mit den Griffen wie in Wunder garnicht mehr, kein Taubheitsgefühl, keine Schmerzen. Man muß nur ein bisschen mit der Einstellung rumprobieren bis sie fest in der Hand liegen. Also ich kann nur sagen Top wenn du  Probleme mit den Händen hast.
Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl den Lenker viel besser unter Kontrolle zuhaben.
Das einzige Manko sind die Lenkerhörner. Wenn du sie zum steigen am Berg benutzen willst kannst du es gleich vergessen, allerdings zum wechseln der Griffposition reichen sie alle mal.
Also ich bin rund herum zufrieden und kann sie nur weiter empfehlen!!!
Achso hab sie bei globetrotter gekauft, hat 3 Tage gedauert.

Gruß   Peter


----------



## mouse-on-bike (13. Juli 2004)

So, am letzten Donnerstag habe ich mir die Ergon WP1 bei einem örtlichen Dealer geholt (zum Listenpreis). Von der Optik her sind sie etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber die Funktion ist top. Durch die Schraubklemmung sitzen die Griffe wiklich bombenfest und das einstellen ist auch kein Problem.

Das Griffgefühl ist einfach nur genial, der Lenker liegt super sicher und fest in der Hand. Seitdem schlafen mir auch die Finger nicht mehr ein und auch die Handgelenke schmerzen nicht mehr    

Zuerst hatte ich auch überlegt mir die Ergon Race zu hohlen, nur fand ich die Hörnchen dann doch zu kurz. Dann kombiniere ich lieber gegebenfalls die WP1 mit "normalen" Bar Ends.

Schmerzfreie Grüße
Mouse


----------



## trekkinger (13. Juli 2004)

mouse-on-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst hatte ich auch überlegt mir die Ergon Race zu hohlen, nur fand ich die Hörnchen dann doch zu kurz. Dann kombiniere ich lieber gegebenfalls die WP1 mit "normalen" Bar Ends.


Kann man die wirklich kombinieren?

Ich dachte, die Enden wären quasi verschlossen?!


----------



## mouse-on-bike (13. Juli 2004)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man die wirklich kombinieren?
> 
> Ich dachte, die Enden wären quasi verschlossen?!



IMHO müsste das funzen. Die Ergon sind eigentlich ganz "normale" Schraubgriffe, mit einem Klemmring außen. Die Griffe lassen sich einfach über den Lenker schieben (so das dass Ende vom Lenker dan übersteht  ), somit müsseten sich dann Bar Ends anschrauben lassen. Obs ergonomisch sinnvoll ist? Keine Ahnung.

Es werde ganz normale Lenkerendstpfen, zum in den Lenker drücken, mitgeliefert (bei mir 3 Stück). Das was in der Verpackung ausscjaut wie eine Verschraubung am Lenkerende ist nur bei einem Griff um ihn außen an der Verpackung zu halten   .

Viele Grüße
Mouse


----------



## trekkinger (13. Juli 2004)

Kannst ja mal ein Foto davon schicken.
Bin gespannt wie das dann aussieht...


----------



## mouse-on-bike (13. Juli 2004)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst ja mal ein Foto davon schicken.
> Bin gespannt wie das dann aussieht...



Puh, ein Foto könnte schwierig werden, da ich zu den wenigen Menschen gehöhre die weder eine Digicam, eine Webcam oder eine Fotohandy besitzen   . 

Mal schaun vielleicht bekomme ich den Film diese Woche noch voll (mit Fotos von meinem Bike   ) und bekomme die Bilder auch noch bis Mittwoch. Ende nächster Woche bin ich bei meinen Eltern und dort steht mein PC samt Scanner.

Viele Grüße 
Mouse


----------



## elculione (13. Juli 2004)

Hy,
also das mit den Bar Ends müßte eigentlich gehen,
wenn man Griffe weiter auf den Lenker schiebt.
Dann ist der Abstand nach außen ungefähr 2 cm weiter
durch die Klemmung vom Griff.
In die Enden kommt nur so ein Stopfen der paßt auch dahinter.

Versuche mal die Bilder anzuhängen.
Oder schaust du unter www.rtisports.de ; dann unter ergon oben in der Leiste. Sind die Griffe mit und ohne Hörchen abgebildet.

Gruß     Peter


----------



## bitze5 (14. Juli 2004)

Hi dee ho  Ihr da drauÃen, 
ich bin begeistert. 
Meine GrundÃ¼berlegung war: Griffe sind eigentlich DER Kontakt zu meinem Rad.
Ich hatte zwar bisher keine massiven Probleme mit HÃ¤nden und Armen(ordnete die ErmÃ¼dung nach 1-2 Stunden unter normal ein) 
aber der ERGON ist echt der Hammer. 
FrÃ¼her ging mein Rad mit mir an die Grenze, jetzt kann ICH locker an die Grenzbereiche ransteuern. Die HÃ¶rnchen des MR 1 sind dabei ein super Seitenbegrenzer und auch Steighilfe (aber nicht fÃ¼r all zu lange Uphills). 
Mein Rad fÃ¼hlt sich mit den ERGONs auf jeden Fall um die schlappen 39,90â¬ geiler an, die ich an den Roseversand Ã¼berwiesen habe. 

Greift zu, ihr werdet es nicht bereuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 9600 (1. August 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

muss jetzt noch mal blöd fragen:

Kann man die Version ohne Hörnchen nun einfach so weit reinbauen, dass man seine bestehenden Hörnchen draufstecken kann, oder ist basteln / sägen /betonieren  nötig ?

Danke und Gruß

Hotzi


----------



## marks (1. August 2004)

Hotzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> muss jetzt noch mal blöd fragen:
> 
> Kann man die Version ohne Hörnchen nun einfach so weit reinbauen, dass man seine bestehenden Hörnchen draufstecken kann, oder ist basteln / sägen /betonieren  nötig ?



Kannst natürlich gerne basteln / sägen /betonieren - nötig ist das aber nicht, da sie wie bereits angesprochen auf beiden Seiten "offen" sind.

Mußt nur einen Punkt beachten: bei einem gekröpften Lenker kannst Du auf Grund der Biegung unter Umständen die Griffe bzw. Schalteinheit nicht so weit nach innen (also Richtung Vorbau) schieben, dass am Lenkerende die Bar Ends noch draufpassen.

Am Besten also vorher mal "Maß" nehmen! 


Gruss, marks


----------



## Deleted 9600 (1. August 2004)

Ok danke, mein Lenker ist gerade.

muss ich also keinen Beton kaufen ;-)

Gruss

Hotzi


----------



## Deleted 9600 (2. August 2004)

Also das war das erste und auch gleich letzte Produkt, was ich von dieser Bude gekauft habe:

http://www.hotzeltopf.de/gallery/beiTerryistdieVerpackungmehrWertalsdasProdukt

Die haben echt fast mehr Aufwand an der Verpackung getrieben, als am Produkt... So eine sinnlose Umweltverschmutzung, wenn man sich überlegt, dass man theoretisch noch Werkzeug benötigt, um die Pappe vom Plaste zu trennen... und dann der Kram eh in den Muell fliegt. 

Hätten die den Kram lieber 5 Euro billiger gemacht...

So was bescheuertes...

Gruss

Hotzi


----------



## trekkinger (2. August 2004)

Hotzi schrieb:
			
		

> Also das war das erste und auch gleich letzte Produkt, was ich von dieser Bude gekauft habe:
> 
> http://www.hotzeltopf.de/gallery/beiTerryistdieVerpackungmehrWertalsdasProdukt
> 
> ...


Ich würde die Verpackung dort abgeben wo du sie gekauft hast. Und zusätzlich an die Firma direkt schreiben, dass du eben genau aus dem Grund nichts mehr von denen kaufen würdest. 
Und/Oder bietest an, das sie per Pfand die Verpackung zurücknehmen. In der Regel nehmen die so etwas ernster als man glaubt - einfach machen!
Je mehr Leute das so machen, desto näher wird der Erfolg sein.
---
Vergiss nicht einen Erfahrungsbericht abzuliefern - stehst jetzt quasi in der Pflicht dazu ;-)


----------



## Deleted 9600 (2. August 2004)

Hallo,

das habe ich denen (RTI Sports) schon geschrieben.

Ansonsten habe ich die Griffe montiert, nachdem ich fast einen Anfall bei der Verpackung bekommen habe. Die Doedel haben den einen Griff auf eine Plastestange geschraubt, diese war so fest mit dem anderem Plasteteil verschraubt, dass selbst anziehen der Schraube des Griffs nichts brachte -> das Griff drehte durch. Am Kopf der des Stabs war ein Schlitz für einen Schraubendreher, aber so ein Riesenteil hat kein Fahrradbastler. Am Ende habe ich meinen breitesten Schraubendreher mit einem Hammer in den Stab getrieben und konnte damit das Gewinde lockern.

Nun ja, die Montage war erwartungsgemäß easy, bin jetzt mal 25 km gefahren.

Also:

-meine Handballen haben keinerlei oder sehr sehr wenig Taubheitsgefühl
-sehen recht edel aus finde ich
-verdrehten sich bei mir nicht (wie auch mit Klemmung)
-man kann die Hand in verschiedenen Varianten auflegen, die optimale Version habe ich aber nur einmal benutzt, da dann der Rapidfire nicht erreichbar war
-Ich konnte auch bei Benutzung der Hörnchen (meine eigenen) die Hand auf dem Griff leicht abstützen.
-um ab und zu Handgymnastik während der Fahrt kommt man aber nicht herum
-insgesamt sehr angenehmes Fahren, viel weniger Verkrampfung.
-optimale Einstellung hatte ich sehr schnell gefunden
-Ich benutze einen geraden Lenker und eigene BarEnds (also die Version ohne BarEnds)

Fazit: Ich bereue den Kauf nicht, man kann sagen ich würds mir wohl wieder kaufen, wenn da nicht der hohe Preis und der Verpackungsschwachsinn wären.

Gruss

Hotzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (2. August 2004)

Hotzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...das habe ich denen (RTI Sports) schon geschrieben...


Sowas musst du immer dem Hersteller direkt schreiben.
RTI wird, wenn sie überhaupt antworten, auf diesen verweisen.

Am besten ist es immer, wenn man per Post schreibt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sicherlich hast du auch schon eine Menge Mails verschickt, die nie beantwortet wurden.


----------



## Deleted 9600 (2. August 2004)

Naja, RTI gibt als Ergon Homepage:

www.ergon-bike.com an, also in der Anleitung. Kannst ja mal auf die Seite gehen...


----------



## marks (2. August 2004)

Meint Ihr nicht, dass das ein bißchen viel Wind um die Verpackung ist?

Finde es viel schlimmer, wenn das "Drumherum" mit viel Aufwand gestaltet ist und dafür der Inhalt nicht den Ansprüchen gerecht wird...

Mich wird dies jedenfalls nicht vom Kauf abhalten! 


Gruss, marks


----------



## Deleted 9600 (3. August 2004)

Hier mal die Pix im angebauten Zustand:













Gruss

Hotzi


----------



## marks (3. August 2004)

Hotzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal die Pix im angebauten Zustand...



Schauen gar nicht so schlecht aus - selbst die Bar Ends "schmiegen" sich ohne ersichtlichen Abstand an die Griffenden. 

War es schwierig, den bequemsten Winkel der "Auflageflächen" zu finden, oder stellt dies kein Problem dar?


Gruss, marks


----------



## Deleted 9600 (3. August 2004)

Ich hab mich draufgesetzt und den Arm lang gemacht. Laut der Anleitung soll das eine Linie sein, da ich aber gegen den Lenker leicht drücke (brauch ja halt) hab ichs leicht weiter nach unten gebogen. Also länger als 3 Minuten hats nicht gedauert, komme gerade von 23 km Fahrt und hatte keinen Bedarf was zu ändern.

Gruss

Hotzi


----------



## trekkinger (3. August 2004)

Hotzi schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, RTI gibt als Ergon Homepage:
> 
> www.ergon-bike.com an, also in der Anleitung. Kannst ja mal auf die Seite gehen...


Tolle Seite...und so informativ im Sinne dieses Produkts...  

Viel Spass mit den Griffen!


----------



## Deleted 9600 (3. August 2004)

Jo danke


----------



## Wonko (4. August 2004)

Hotzi schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Ich bereue den Kauf nicht, man kann sagen ich würds mir wohl wieder kaufen, wenn da nicht der hohe Preis und der Verpackungsschwachsinn wären.


 Erst mal vielen Dank für die Fotos und die ausführliche Bewertung. Was die Verpackung angeht, so sollte man dem Hersteller vielleicht zugute halten, dass er  es einem Käufer durch die aufwändige Verpackung ermöglicht, den Griff mal in die Hand zu nehmen und "probezugreifen". Mit einer normalen Blisterverpackung ginge das halt nicht. Zugegeben, die Verpackungsform  "simple Pappschachtel" würde das Probegreifen auch ermöglichen, aber ich vermute mal, der Handel bevorzugt Blisterverpackungen, weil der Kunde die Ware so direkt sehen kann. Und vermutlich hätten auch viele Kunden Hemmungen, Originalverpackungen einfach aufzumachen. So hat halt alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. 

 Den Preis finde ich übrigens auch recht ..., hm, ... ambitioniert. ;-)


----------



## Mountainhawk (6. August 2004)

Whoop Leute: Ich fahre die terry ergon race seit zwei Wochen ca. 300 km. Ich würde die Dinger nimmer hergeben. Fazit: sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marks (6. August 2004)

Mountainhawk schrieb:
			
		

> Whoop Leute: Ich fahre die terry ergon race seit zwei Wochen ca. 300 km.



Findest Du die "eingebauten" Hörnchen nicht ein wenig zu klein geraten - habe sie bisher allerdings noch nicht live gesehen.

Stelle mir aber vor, dass man am Berg - im Gegensatz zu konventiellen Bar Ends die man komplett umfassen kann - nicht den nötigen Druck im Wiegetritt auf den Lenker bekommt.


Gruss, marks


----------



## Heffer (9. August 2004)

Hi,

ach kuck, wieder was gelernt: Die Anleitung der Ergons befindet sich in der Kunststoffverpackung  Habe mich schon gewundert, warum keine Anleitung dabei ist. Nicht, dass man die wirklich braucht...
Die Verpackung hat mich auch geaergert, denn offensichtlich wurde ein zu grosser Teil des "Designs" und des VPs dafuer unnoetig verheizt  Die Griffe an sich passen gut zu meinen Flossen. Nach finaler Feinabstimmung habe ich auch bei Touren >3h keine Probleme mehr mit Taubheit/Schmerzen. Anfangs hatte ich mit den Griffen leichte Druckprobleme am Handballen im Daumenbereich der rechten Hand, die sich aber komplett gelegt haben. Die Minibarends der Ergons eignen sich wohl nicht wirklich, um an extremen Steigungen Druck auf den Lenker zu bekommen. Ich nutze sie jedoch gerne fuer eine alternative Griffposition mit geduckterer Haltung fuer Tempo auf der Strasse. 
Mein Fazit: Die Griffe sind eine feine Sache, die ich nicht mehr missen moechte, an der Verpackung kann der Hersteller auch im Sinne des Preises noch arbeiten. Werde wohl auch noch eine entspr. Mail verfassen.

Cheers, O//i


----------



## Deleted 9600 (9. August 2004)

Hallo,

machts Dir was aus, wenn ich Deinen Text weitergebe, denn auf meine Beschwerde kam schon eine Antwort.

Man meinte, dass die verpackung dazu gut wäre, dass man den Griff in die Hand nehmen könne, meiner Meinung nach wäre das auf der Plastestange aber auch gegangen.


Gruss

Hotzi


----------



## Heffer (9. August 2004)

Hi,



			
				Hotzi schrieb:
			
		

> machts Dir was aus, wenn ich Deinen Text weitergebe, denn auf meine Beschwerde kam schon eine Antwort.



Falls Du mich meinst (blicke bei der Forensoftware nicht durch) klar, kein Thema.



			
				Hotzi schrieb:
			
		

> Man meinte, dass die verpackung dazu gut wäre, dass man den Griff in die Hand nehmen könne, meiner Meinung nach wäre das auf der Plastestange aber auch gegangen.



Klar, prinzipiell eine gute Idee, einen der Griffe "greifbar" zu haben, aber die Umsetzung ist dann doch zu aufwendig geworden.

Cheers, Oliver


----------



## Deleted 9600 (9. August 2004)

Jo Oliver, hab Dich gemeint.

Dass Du die Anleitung nicht gefunden hast, sagt ne Menge über die Verpackung aus   

Ging der Plastemist, wo der eine Griff drauf war, bei Dir auch so mies ab ?

Gruss

Hotzi


----------



## Heffer (9. August 2004)

Hi Hotzi,


			
				Hotzi schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Du die Anleitung nicht gefunden hast, sagt ne Menge über die Verpackung aus


Jepp, das spricht fuer sich 


			
				Hotzi schrieb:
			
		

> Ging der Plastemist, wo der eine Griff drauf war, bei Dir auch so mies ab ?


Ja, war auch bei mir so, das Plastikrohr laesst sich recht schwer abschrauben, zumal der seitliche Schlitz fuer uebliche Schraubenzieher zu gross ist, und Muenzen nicht das noetige Drehmoment ermoeglichen.

Ciao, Oliver


----------



## Deleted 9600 (9. August 2004)

Ich schick dem Mann wohl mal die Thread URL...


----------



## Deleted 9600 (9. August 2004)

Ach nochwas, unter:

http://www.ergon-bike.com/

erreicht man neuerdings auch wirklich die Produkte die man dort erwartet.

Gruss

Hotzi


----------



## Mountainhawk (12. August 2004)

marks schrieb:
			
		

> Findest Du die "eingebauten" Hörnchen nicht ein wenig zu klein geraten - habe sie bisher allerdings noch nicht live gesehen.
> 
> Stelle mir aber vor, dass man am Berg - im Gegensatz zu konventiellen Bar Ends die man komplett umfassen kann - nicht den nötigen Druck im Wiegetritt auf den Lenker bekommt.
> 
> ...



@marks

So ein verfluchter Mist, so eine verdammte Scheibe aber auch noch mal, warum muss ich auch wieder auf so eine Kagge reinfallen: Kauf Dir die Dinger nicht. Dein Einwand oben trifft die Sache äh, den Nagel auf den Kopf. Mir fehlen die Barends, die lächerlichen Kommas an den verkotzten Krankenfahrstuhlgriffen taugen für Muttis Einkaufsrad. Ich hab die Dinger wieder runtergeschmissen und meine Pogos wieder angeflanscht. 40 Öre den Bach runtergelassen kann ich Dir sagen Menschenskind....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toaotom (28. August 2004)

Also ich hatte die Biogrip auch schon dran,  aber sofort gegen die Ergon (Normalausführung) ausgetauscht. 
Sehr hochwertig verarbeitet und liegen super in der Hand.
Das beste was ich kenne an Griffen fürs Rad. 
Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. Sollte man mal angefasst haben. Ausserdem kann man sie auch mit herkömmlichen Hörnern benutzen.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Bergsieger (30. August 2004)

Hat mal jemand die Griffe gewogen?


----------



## Ric_Hard (31. August 2004)

Ja - leider der einzige große Nachteil der Griffe - exakt 199 g wiegen zwei ergon MP1 (Männer-Version Ohne Stummelhörnchen).


----------



## Deleted 30588 (1. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis sich durch die Foren zu wühlen.
    Neben den kleinen ausschweifungen (ich habe meine Kommentare bereits an den Hersteller gesandt - ob es hilft ?) habe ich anhand der Diskussion die Entscheidung getroffen, dass da nur Anfassen hilft (...  alle guten Dinge sollte man besser immer auch mal ertasten) ...
    Bin also zum Brügelmann in den Laden gefahren, habe mal gegriffen ... (Ergon race MR1) ... und ein super Gefühl gehabt.   
    Am Abend zu Hause angeschraubt und eine kleine Runde im Wald gedreht (25 km) ...   
    Keine tauben Finger mehr    ... zumindest nach einer Stunde, sonst fing das Kribbeln schon nach 30 Min an.
    Sobald an den nächsten Sams- oder Sonntagen mal eine Tour grösser 5 Stunden drin ist (Wetter) mach mal den Dauertest.
    Die Hörnchen könnten ja echt doppelt so lang sein, aber ich hoffe, dass das noch kommt, habe es zumindest gemailt mit Hinweis auf dieses Forum ...
    ... oder ich feile mir im Winter selbst ein Paar zurecht, muss nur noch ein Stück massives Alu auftreiben.


----------



## trekkinger (2. September 2004)

Hallo ossi-ghost!
Du weisst schon, dass es diese Griffe auch ohne Hörnchen gibt, an deren Stelle man dann eigene montieren, so wie bei anderen Griffen normal auch?


----------



## CoAXx (21. September 2004)

Was mich brennend interessiert:

1. Wie sieht es mit der Erreichbarkeit der Rapidfire Schalthebel aus?

2. Hat hier jemand die Maenner- und die Damenversion getestet. Nach dem was ich gelesen habe, soll die Damenversion lediglich für etwas kleinere Haende abgestimmt sein.
Nun habe ich aber als Mann ziemlich kleine Haende (kleiner als meine Freundin)

Da stelle ich mir die Frage: warum soll ich meiner Freundin die Frauenversion kaufen und mir die Maennerverion? Evtl sollte ich da lieber auch die Frauenversion nemen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marewo (21. September 2004)

Moin Coaxx
konnte die Ergons mal an einem Rad ausprobieren, ohne allerdings damit gefahren zu sein.
Ich meine die Bedienung mit der RF ist genauso gut, wie mit "normalen" Griffen, da ja nur der Handballen abgestützt wird.
Auch ich würde aufgrund von kleinen Fingern bzw. Hand mir die Frauenversion zulegen, fühlt sich besser an, als die etwas dickere Männerversion.
Bin allerdings noch unentschlossen was den Kauf angeht.
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## ufp (23. September 2004)

ossi-ghost schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hörnchen könnten ja echt doppelt so lang sein, aber ich hoffe, dass das noch kommt,[...]
> ... oder ich feile mir im Winter selbst ein Paar zurecht, muss nur noch ein Stück massives Alu auftreiben.


Hi.
Weiß leider nicht mehr wo ich es gesehen/gelesen habe, aber im Zusammenhang mit den Bericht(en) über die Eurobike wurden tatsächlich "längere" Hörnchen  
von Terry vorgestellt.
hft mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## Alfri (27. Oktober 2004)

Wonko schrieb:
			
		

> In der letzten Bike war eine Anzeige für neue "Gesundheitsgriffe" (Seite 67), die mir wegen der verheerenden Optik auch schon im Globetrotter- und Bicycles-Katalog aufgefallen sind: die Griffe heißen Ergon Race MR1 und sind IIRC von Terry. Ein Bild und eine Beschreibung gibt es zum Beispiel bei Rose.
> 
> Hat die Dinger schon mal jemand in natura gesehen und angefasst oder gar gefahren und kann etwas darüber berichten? Dass die Teile ein optischer Genickschuss sind, darüber müssen wir nicht diskutieren, aber die Handprobleme werden halt jede Saison schlimmer und wenn's denn helfen würde, dann wäre ich hinsichtlich des Aussehens und Gewichts nicht pingelig. Lieber schraube ich mir so einen Satz Orthopädiehandgriffe aus dem Sanitätshaus ans Rad, als dass ich eine Hollandrad-Sitzposition einstelle oder mir einen Bonanzaradlenker montiere. ;-)



Hallo Leute,

sehr interessante Erfahrungsberichte. Kann nur zustimmen.

Fahre fast täglich mit einem Crossbike bis zu 30 Km nach Feierabend.

Bekam tierische Schmerzen im Handgelenk mit Taubheitsgefühl. Auch diverse Positionswechsel am Lenker brachten nur wenig Änderung.

Nach einem Gespräch mit einem Sportmediziner bekam ich den Tipp mit den
in Schweden entwickelten "Ergon Perfomance Grip MP1".

War am Anfang doch sehr skeptisch den   20,-- für ein Paar Griffe ist ein stolzer Preis.

Ergebnis: Kann bis 20 Km absolut schmerzfrei fahren. Danach stellt sich dann ein leichtes Kribbeln ein allerdings ohne Taubheitsgefühl bzw. eingeschlafene Finder- u. Hände. TOP Produkt (ist sein Preis wert)

Gruss Alfri


----------



## trekkinger (27. Oktober 2004)

Also ich habe mir die Specialized BG Comfort Griffe gekauft 






 und sehr gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht. Fassen sich gut an und stützt die Handfläche.
Ob sie jetzt allerdings für Personen geeignet sind, die GROSSE Probleme mit den Händen haben, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Dafür sind sie im Vergleich leichter und sehen nicht so auffällig aus.




			
				Alfri schrieb:
			
		

> Ergebnis: Kann bis 20 Km absolut schmerzfrei fahren. Danach stellt sich dann ein leichtes Kribbeln ein allerdings ohne Taubheitsgefühl bzw. eingeschlafene Finder- u. Hände. TOP Produkt (ist sein Preis wert)
> 
> Gruss Alfri


Du solltest die Hände mehr so halten, damit der Handrücken mit dem Unterarm eine Linie bildet, die Hand also nicht einknickt. Die Griffe dementspechent steil stellen.
Das ist zu Beginn etwas ungewohnt, hilft aber enorm. 
Mit der Zeit stärkt sich die dazugehörige Muskulatur. 
Probier´s aus...

Ergo: So ein kribbeln hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Ric_Hard (27. Oktober 2004)

Was wiegen denn die Specialized Griffe?


----------



## trekkinger (27. Oktober 2004)

Ric_Hard schrieb:
			
		

> Was wiegen denn die Specialized Griffe?



Pfffff, jetzt hast Du mich aber erwischt.
Sind jedenfalls schwerer als die Moosgummi-Griffe, die ich vorher drauf hatte.  

Sorry, aber extra abmachen werde ich sie zum wiegen nicht. Bin froh, dass ich sie drauf bekommen habe. :


----------



## hotzemott (28. Oktober 2004)

Servus zusammen,

habe sowohl die Biogrip Race Griffe als auch die Specialized Griffe dran gehabt. Seit rund 4-5 Monaten hab ich die Terry MR1 dran und finde sie eindeutig am besten! War wohl eins der ersten Modelle noch in ner einfachen Plastiktüte verpackt.

Die Specialized Griffe haben bei mir keine Besserung gegen einschlafende Hände gebracht, die Biogrip Race schon. Letztere fand ich aber immer etwas dick in der Hand und daher nicht so griffig, verdreht haben sie sich auch öfter. 

Der Terry-Griff kann bei langen sehr steilen Abfahrten mal unangenehm werden, wenn die hinteren Auflageflächen dann natürlich weiter nach oben stehen. Hängt natürlich vom Winkel ab mit dem sie montiert sind und ist kein Problem. Ansonsten find ich sie absolut angenehm zu fahren und mehr Möglichkeiten zum Greifen hat man natürlich auch. Ausserdem find ich sie zusammen mit den Hörnchen auch nicht häßlich, da diese gut integriert sind. Die Hörnchen könnten gerne etwas länger sein, aber es soll ja demnächst ne neue Version mit längeren Hörnchen geben.

Noch eine Sache fällt inzwischen auf und ist eigentlich auch meine Hauptkritik: An den besonders beanspruchten Auflageflächen zeigt sich schon deutliche Abnützung, dh. die Struktur ist an diesen Stellen schon ebengerubbelt. Ich hoffe, die Ergoniacs werden auch die Gummimischung verbessern, kann man bei dem Preis ja erwarten. Ansonsten geht der aber für mich in Ordnung, denn die restliche Verarbeitung inkl. Klemmung ist sehr gut und wenn man Hörnchen und Griff getrennt kauft wirds auch nicht billiger.

Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## WolArn (30. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
hab den Thread nur überflogen!
Hatte mir heute u.a. neue Griffe am Rad gemacht. Die sind von der finnischen Firma herrmans. Bin damit aber noch nicht gefahren, Rad steht noch in der Wohnung!  Fahre aber meistens nur zur Arbeit oder in die Stadt, Touren oder Berge weniger. Trotzdem taten mir die Hände weh, und hatte immer das Bedürfnis die Handballen höher zu halten. Liegt bei mir aber auch an der sportlichen Haltung, da wird das meißte Gewicht auf den Händen gedrückt. Für's alltägliche fahren ist das auf Dauer nix für mich! Deshalb kam auch noch ein anderer Vorbau und 'nen hoher Downhill-Lenker dran.


----------



## MisterXT (1. November 2004)

Servus!

Hat denn die Terrys schon jemand mit Grip Shifts ausprobiert?
Fahre seit kurzem BioGrips, die sind mir aber eindeutig zu dick. Bei technischen Passgen oder beim Abfahren kann man nicht richtig "klammern". Gibt immer ein unsicheres Gefühl, da kein richtige fester Kontakt mit dem Lenker möglich ist.
Die Terry Griffe schauen mir in der Richtung tauglicher aus! Wenn man die mit Drehgriffen fahren kann, wären die echt eine Überlegung wert!


----------



## lost in wood (1. November 2004)

@MisterXT,

kannste problemlos kürzen. Ich fahr die Ergon mit ner Rohloff-Drehgriffschaltung, funktioniert ohne Probleme.

lost in wood


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterXT (1. November 2004)

Traumhaft! Danke!


----------



## treehugger (2. November 2004)

lost in wood schrieb:
			
		

> @MisterXT,
> 
> kannste problemlos kürzen. Ich fahr die Ergon mit ner Rohloff-Drehgriffschaltung, funktioniert ohne Probleme.
> 
> lost in wood



Ha danke, das ist mal was wert, ich habe bei denen angefragt und die behaupteten das es nicht geht, kannst du mal ein Foto machen wie das ausschaut   - Bitte   

Treehugger


----------



## lost in wood (2. November 2004)

@treehugger, hier sind die Fotos. Die dir gegenüber gemachte Aussage "geht nicht" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Bei mir "gings". Da die Griffe am Lenkerende geklemmt werden, sitzen diese an meinem Lenker fest (auch der gekürzte). So ganz spontan fällt mir im Zusammenhang mit dem Kürzen - die Eigenschaft des Produktes wird verändert - nur das Stichwort Produkthaftungsrecht ein.   

lost in wood 

P. S. der gekürzte Griff knarzte Anfangs. Ob es am Kürzen lag   . Mit einer hauchdünnen Fettschicht im inneren Drittel des Griffes hab ich es ihm abgewöhnt


----------



## treehugger (3. November 2004)

Danke für die Fotos!

Sag mal sind dass HS33 Griffe?
Wir scheinen ja eine gleiche Grundausstattung zu haben  

PS Intressante Klingelmontage 


Treehugger


----------



## lost in wood (3. November 2004)

genau, sind die HS33   . 


> interessante Klingelmontage


 *Ergonomie- und Rechtfertigungsmodus an* da sitzt der Fahrradklingelbetätigungsknopf genau dort, wo er sein muss: in unmittelbarer Nähe des linkenDaumens (der seit der Rohloff sowieso nichts mehr zu tun hat)*Ergonomie- und Rechtfertigungsmodus aus*  aber eigentlich verbessert die Montage den cw-Wert


----------



## Grunz (19. November 2004)

So, habe mir jetzt auch die MR 1 gekauft......
Bin bis jetzt die Biogrip Race gefahren, aber dieses ewige verrutschen nervt auf die Dauer schon sehr.
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die MR1 fahren......

Die Verpackung ist jedenfalls gewaltig.......alles für die Umwelt ;-(

Werde mich nochmal zur Funktion äussern, wenn ich so 2-3 Mal gefahren bin.

Oink Oink


----------



## Grunz (21. November 2004)

Das Wetter hat mitgespielt, sodaß ich gestern und heute fahren konnte.

Erstes Fazit: SUPER !!!!!

Von Anfang an passten die Griffe wie angegossen.....bei den Biogrip hatte ich nie das Gefühl, die "richtige" Griffstellung, bzw Handstellung zu haben.....aber mit den Ergon.....astrein !!!!

Ich möchte es fast mit Klickpedalen vergleichen. Man hat einen festen, sicheren Griff , ist aber in keinster Weise an eine Griffart gebunden, sondern hat noch "Spiel"......

Einziger Schwachpunkt sind die "Hörnchen"....die sind etwas zu kurz geraten....trotzdem hat man auch dann ( Wiegetritt mit Hörnchengriff ) ein festes, sicheres Gefühl, weil der Handballen auf dem Griff genügend Auflabefläche findet.

Der Preis ist natürlich heftig......aber ich für meinen Teil bin sehr zufrieden!!
Die Optik ist natürlich nicht soooooo schön, aber beim Fahren sieht man sowieso KEINEN Griff.....und die Funktion sollte bei solch einem Teil ganz klar im Vordergrund stehen !!!!

Für die Poser und/oder Gewichtsfetischisten ist der Griff aus den gerade angeführten Gründen wohl auch nix.....aber die leben sowieso in einen anderen Dimension.

Wie gesagt: meine Meinung: TOP Produkt mit kleinen Schwächen (Hörnchenlänge)

Vielleicht gibt's die ja im Bike Shop Eures Vertrauens zum ausleihen ?!!?

oink oink


----------



## perponche (25. November 2004)

Mountainhawk schrieb:
			
		

> Whoop Leute: Ich fahre die terry ergon race seit zwei Wochen ca. 300 km. Ich würde die Dinger nimmer hergeben. Fazit: sehr empfehlenswert!



Ein sehr instruktiver Thread. Ohne die Lektüre hätte ich die Dinger bestimmt nicht ausprobiert, jetzt bin ich begeistert. Danke Leute!!


----------



## Grunz (27. November 2004)

Ich habe mal Kontakt zu RTI aufgenommen.........zur Verpackung habe sie sich nicht geäussert.....aber im März 2005 soll eine verbesserte version mit längeren Hörnchen auf den Markt kommen.........cool.

oink oink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBeschleuniger (29. November 2004)

Hallo!
Ich fahr seit Mai die Terry-Griffe, nachdem ein Sturz mein rechtes Handgelenk für 3 Wochen in Gips zwang. Durch die breite Handballenauflage werden die Gelenke spürbar entlastet, und die Mini Bar-Ends haben einen Vorteil: bergauf kann ich den Helm gut dran aufhängen....  
Mittlerweile befindet sich auch der Terry FLy Gelsattel bei mir in der Erprobung, mal sehen, ob der hält was die Herstellen versprochen haben...
Gruß, Frank T


----------



## wing (30. November 2004)

Ich kann die Terry-griffe auch nur empfehlen. Ich hab zwar ne Zeit gebraucht, bis sie so justiert waren, daß es mir passte, aber seit dem möchte ich sie nicht mehr missen.

Also von mir ne ganz klare Kaufempfehlung.

Grüßle

wing


----------



## cannibale (8. Dezember 2004)

Also, ich kann ebenfalls nur sagen: SUPER  
Seit ich die ergon Griffe vor ca. drei monaten montiert habe, gehts meinen Händen viel besser. Nix mehr mit Taubheit oder Druckstellen. 
Außerdem finde ich die Teile am Lenker auch optisch echt gut (haben ja auch den reddot Design Award gewonnen) Absolute Empfehlung...


----------



## Grunz (16. Dezember 2004)

Die Hörnchen sind definitv unergonomisch........irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl gehabt, die Dinger nicht richtig packen zu können.........

Also habe ich kurzerhand mal den Hobbykeller in Besitz genommen und die Teile ein wenig modifiziert.

Erster Eindruck dannach: viel viel besser !!!!!!

Sind zwar immer noch etwas zu kurz, aber jetzt findet wenigstens ein Finger 100%igen Halt.......


----------



## MrHyde (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo, muss den Thread nochmal bemühen:

Habe die Biogrips / Race seit zwei Jahren, seit einem Jahr drehen sie sich und es ist nicht zu stoppen: Haarspray hab ich schon probiert.

Gibts noch irgendeinen anderen Tipp? Macht mich nämlich absolut wahnsinnig. Die Terrys kommen für mich nicht in Frage, will keine Hörnchen. Vielleicht die Specialized BG Comfort Grips, sehen ok aus und sind auch dünner als die Biogrips (die sind mir nämlich eigentlich auch zu fett).

Also: Wie kann ich meine Griffe an den Lenker betonieren?

Bin für alle Weisheiten dankbar, ist grad so edles Wetter hier im Süden!

Grüße,
J.

[Edit] Wer suchen kann ist klar im Vorteil, sorry:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=147630 
und hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130780


----------



## Grunz (9. Januar 2005)

Moin....die Terry's gibts auch in einer "normalen" Version....ohne Hörnchen !!!!

Auch zum festschrauben.........da verdreht sich nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrHyde (10. Januar 2005)

Ja, das Teil allerdings ist interessant, danke für den Tipp. Das Dingens (Ergon Performance Grip Men MP1) kost auch nur 17,90. Ich glaube, den schieß ich mir mal die Tage...
Gruß


----------



## perponche (11. Januar 2005)

Eine Team-Kollegin kriegt bei längeren Touren Schmerzen im Oberarm/Schultergelenk, seit sie die Terrys angeschraubt hat. Zufälliges zeitliches Zusammentreffen oder hat es damit zu tun? Kennt das sonst noch jemand?


----------



## MrHyde (11. Januar 2005)

Gute Frage, perponche. Da schließe ich mich an. Beim örtlichen Bikedealer kosten die Teile nämlich fast 10 Eu mehr als im Web, und deswegen hätte ich vorher gerne auch noch ein paar Fragen geklärt:

1. kann jemand perponches Einwand bestätigen?
2. wie gut ist das Handling im harten Gelände? Habe nicht allzugroße Pranken und deswegen bei meinen aktuellen Biogrips immer ein im Vergleich zu "normalen" Griffen unsicheres Gefühl. Weil ich nicht richtig drumrumgreifen kann.
3. Die Ergons haben gar kein Profil. Ist das nicht rutschig?

Letztlich bringts mir nämlich nix, wenn ich den totalen Komfort und die perfekte Ergonomie am Bike habe, dafür aber bei DH-Passagen unsicher werde.

Danke für Erfahrungsberichte!
Dr Jekyll


----------



## hotzemott (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo MrHyde,

also Probs mit schmerzenden Schultergelenken kann ich im Zusammenhang mit den Terries nicht beklagen. Ich finde die Dinger gut und sie reduzieren das Einschlafen der Hände beträchtlich, eine Garantie dagegen sind sie bei längeren abwechslungsärmeren Fahrten aber nicht.

Der Griff liegt sehr gut in der Hand, daher finde ich ihn auch in kniffligem Gelände gut und klar besser als der Biogrip Race, aber ich bin Tourenfahrer und kein Freerider. Kann sein, dass man bei wirklich schwerem Gelände normale Griffe bevorzugt, aber dann sitzt man normal auch aufrechter auf dem Bike und die Hände werden entlastet.

Das Gummie der Griffe ist sehr griffig, Abrutschen sollte kein Problem sein. Für mich zeigt sich leider nach einem halben Jahr etwas Abnutzung an den Stellen, wo am meisten Druck auf den Griff kommt.

Ich würde derzeit noch warten, bis der neue Griff mit etwas längeren Hörnchen demnächst in den Läden ist und wenn der Griff tatsächlich zu gross für dich sein sollte kannst du dir ja den für Frauen anschauen. Dank der Verpackung ist es einfach, das im Laden mal zu testen. Ich hab den MR1 und eher mittelgrosse Hände, das passt gut zusammen.

Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## MrHyde (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo hotzemott,

Danke für die super Antwort und die Tipps!  
Auf die Idee mit den Frauen-Terrys wär ich nie gekommen, aber klar, liegt ja eigentlich auf der Hand. 

Gruß,
MrHyde


----------



## perponche (13. Januar 2005)

Ich selber hab nicht das Schulterproblem, aber ich fahr schon etwas anders mit Terrys als ohne. Mit den alten Griffen verlagere ich bei längeren Berg-ab-Passagen - ohne darüber nachzudenken - mehr Gewicht auf die Pedale, was die Hände/Arme ein wenig entlastet und Taubheitsgefühle an der Hand hinauszögert. Mit den Terrys bringe ich brutal mehr Kraft auf die Griffe, weils Spass macht und ein Gefühl von besserer Kontrolle gibt. Schon ein biomechanischer Unterschied, wenn man mal darauf achtet.


----------



## Wrangler (13. Februar 2005)

Mahlzeit!
Um das Thema noch mal aufzugreifen:
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mir die Ergon-Griffe zuzulegen.
Ich habe ziemlich kleine Hände bzw. kurze Finger.
Da es bei mir vor Ort leider keinen Laden gibt, der die Dinger führt - und ich sie also nicht ausprobieren kann, noch mal die Frage an die, die sich für die 'Frauen' Variante entschieden und evtl. beide Varianten ausprobiert und verglichen haben:

Es ist also schon sinnvoll, sich bei kleinen Händen für die Frauen-Verison zu entscheiden?
Habe gelesen, dass die auch 'weicher' als die Männer-Version sein sollen - geht das noch in Ordnung, oder fühlt es sich schwammig an?

Ich weiß - sicherlich ist sowas blöd mit Worten zu beschreiben - und besser zu 'erfühlen' - aber vielleicht kann ja nochmal jemand etwas dazu sagen.

Schon mal vielen Dank!

Wrangler

p.s.: Am 21. März gibt's die neue 'Devil's Playground' von Billy Idol!!!!! Nicht verpassen!!!


----------



## Danimal (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe die Ergon MR1 jetzt etwa 2 Monate am Rad gehabt... und gestern wieder abgeschraubt.
Anfänglich fühlten sich die Griffe prima an und ich fand sie echt gut. Nach einer Weile jedoch störte mich, dass ich im Grunde nur eine Handposition auf den Griffen fahren konnte... die Form lässt einem da halt keinen grossen Spielraum, und so ist das ganze ja eigentlich auch gedacht (mag ergonomisch sein, gefiel mir aber nicht).

Der eigentliche Schwachpunkt meiner Meinung nach ist aber, dass ich mich auf steilen Bergabpassagen nur mit dem Daumen am Griff abstützen kann. Die Handfläche rutscht (vor allem mit langen Handschuhen) auf der breiten Auflagefläche dann zu leicht nach vorne, trotz korrekt eingestelltem Griff-Winkel.

Einen normalen Griff kann ich bergab einfach ein bisschen "weiter unten" anfassen, was bei den Ergons nicht geht.

Die Hörnchenchenchen sind ebenfalls so klein, dass ich nicht genau weiss, was man mit denen machen soll ;-)

Naja, jetzt sind wieder Oury-Grips und Tune-Hörnchen (beste Haptik überhaupt!) am Rad.... habe richtig aufgeatmet bei der ersten Runde und fühle mich wieder wohl auf dem Bock.

Bin ich da der einzige, der mit den Dingern nicht so glücklich ist?

Happy trails,

Dan


----------



## Cunelli (1. Juli 2005)

Hat schon mal jemand diese Griffe von SQlab ausprobiert? 
Sehen ja recht schick aus. 

Gruß, 
Phil


----------



## CoAXx (1. Juli 2005)

Cunelli schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon mal jemand diese Griffe von SQlab ausprobiert?
> Sehen ja recht schick aus.
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil



oh die sehen gut aus. Mhh ich schwanke noch zwischen den MR mit Hörnchen und den von dir genannten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cunelli (1. Juli 2005)

Dann kauf dir die von mir genannten und sag mir wie sie sind  
Gruß, 
Phil


----------



## zblume (19. Juli 2005)

Cunelli schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon mal jemand diese Griffe von SQlab ausprobiert?
> Sehen ja recht schick aus.
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil



Moin

Fahre diese Griffe seit ca 1 Jahr, sind auf jeden Fall besser wie normale Griffe.

Doch bei längerer Fahrt ohne viel Handbewegungen werden die äußeren Finger taub, bei mir meistens an der linken Hand.

MfG


----------



## Blade13 (22. Juli 2005)

hi, die 735ér sind ganz okay,aber die Terry finde ich besser die benutze ich bei  Marathons.bin echt positiv überracht.kunden die diese gekauft haben bei uns im laden können sie auch bei nicht gefallen umtauschen.Aber keiner hat dies bis jetzt in anspruch genommen,waren alle ob W. oder M. begeistert von den Terry-Griffen .MfG andy


----------



## Cunelli (22. Juli 2005)

Wie siehts eigentlich aus mit RR-Lenkerband? 
Damit müsste man ja fast alle Griffformen hinkriegen, und die individuell beste modellieren können, seh ich das richtig? 
Sieht zwar bestimmt nicht soo professionell und sauber aus, aber das wärs mir wert. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? 

Gruß, 
Phil


----------



## ex-pjotr (22. August 2005)

Danimal schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe die Ergon MR1 jetzt etwa 2 Monate am Rad gehabt... und gestern wieder abgeschraubt.
> Anfänglich fühlten sich die Griffe prima an und ich fand sie echt gut. Nach einer Weile jedoch störte mich, dass ich im Grunde nur eine Handposition auf den Griffen fahren konnte... die Form lässt einem da halt keinen grossen Spielraum, und so ist das ganze ja eigentlich auch gedacht (mag ergonomisch sein, gefiel mir aber nicht).
> ...




edit...


----------



## trekkinger (18. Dezember 2005)

Im Jahr 2006 gibt es neue Griffe von Ergon:

ergon E1 Small (Enduro Small)

Gewicht: ca. 146g 
Breite 134mm
Preis: teure 34,95 Paar


Über Google oder auf der RTI-Sports-Seite habe ich noch nichts darüber gefunden.


----------



## Wonko (18. Januar 2010)

Hotzi schrieb:


> Die haben echt fast mehr Aufwand an der Verpackung getrieben, als am Produkt... So eine sinnlose Umweltverschmutzung, wenn man sich überlegt, dass man theoretisch noch Werkzeug benötigt, um die Pappe vom Plaste zu trennen... und dann der Kram eh in den Muell fliegt.



Du musst Dich übrigens nicht mehr ärgern - kaum sind vier Jahre rum, schon ist der Kritikpunkt beseitigt. Dafür grabe ich auch gern den Uralt-Thread noch mal aus.


----------



## WolArn (18. Januar 2010)

Hui, und ich habe nach über 4 Jahren eine eMail-Benachrichtigung bekommen.  ...aber finde ich sehr gut, wenn immer mehr für unsere Umwelt getan wird.


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (25. März 2010)

Wonko schrieb:


> Du musst Dich übrigens nicht mehr ärgern - kaum sind vier Jahre rum, schon ist der Kritikpunkt beseitigt. Dafür grabe ich auch gern den Uralt-Thread noch mal aus.



Und bei der Verpackung allein ist es nicht geblieben -> GP1 BioKork.. der Umwelt zu liebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

